# Can coyotes pose a danger to my horses?



## Pat1960

We have two large packs of coyotes. I counted over 8 adults and several puppies in one pack. I noticed they are coming closer to the house. My dogs are not allowed outside at night, due to the large numbers of coyotes. The horses are in their paddock with a run in shelter across from the house at night. Both of my horses are adults on is a 1300 pound Foxtrotter gelding the other a 1100 pound Quater horse mare. Are they in any danger from the coyotes?


----------



## Phly

Stranger things have happened, but I wouldn't worry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul

I have a feeling they aren't xoyotes if they're in a pack that large and arw bold enough to come close to the house. They're probably coyote/wild dog crosses, and THOSE may very well pose a danger in the large numbered group you've described, especially with the pups.

Coyotes do not normally (very rarely) stay in packs that large, they're mostly closer to 2-5 animals.

If they really are pure coyotes, I couldn't tell you if they pose a threat or not, as I've never even heard of that many being in the same area (let alone a pack) around me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding

In MI it is year round shoot to kill same as feral pigs. I would only do this if a large "pack" was in my area causing issues. Larger groups have been sighted, normal or not. Sounds like you may have some future issues, but maybe they will move on. What are your hunting laws on coyotes?


----------



## katieandscooby

Probably not to the adult horses but if you ever get anything young or like miniature. I would be worried. 

My three dogs actually took down a coyote last week. I was surprised but glad as we have cows calving and do not need them wandering into the yard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted

No they wouldn't hurt your horses. If you had foals then they might try to eat it.
A grown horse would stomp on it. Coyotes are really not very big, just alot of hair.
I would be worried about your dogs, I have heard one one louring your dog away and the rest join in and attack.


----------



## CLaPorte432

I have the same concerns. Im in MI and we do have year round permission to shoot if needed. You bet with my 3 dogs, a cat, horses and a foal on the way...Im locked and loaded.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84

Iseul said:


> I have a feeling they aren't xoyotes if they're in a pack that large and arw bold enough to come close to the house. They're probably coyote/wild dog crosses, and THOSE may very well pose a danger in the large numbered group you've described, especially with the pups.
> 
> Coyotes do not normally (very rarely) stay in packs that large, they're mostly closer to 2-5 animals.
> 
> If they really are pure coyotes, I couldn't tell you if they pose a threat or not, as I've never even heard of that many being in the same area (let alone a pack) around me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They are getting very bold in this area and can even be seen at daylight. I think as long as the food is plentiful your horses should be fine although the deer population took a big hit this year....


----------



## Stay at home mommy

I don't worry about them. We have tons of coyotes around my place. I had a 4 month old baby here last year, but she's huge now! My dogs stay outside at night and my German Shepard knows how to deal with them so I don't worry about him either. He is my watch dog though always out doing his rounds on the property. When I hear him bark at night I know the coyotes are close. But they always seem to stay off the property. I have 5 outside cats and haven't lost any yet lol.


----------



## katieandscooby

It really depends. If my three werent together I woukd be very worried about the coyotes baiting a dog into the pack and killing it. Seen it a few times where one will bait a dog, come running down the hill and out pop 5 more and start circling the dog. Luckily someone has been around with a gun everytime I have seen this. They aren't usually stupid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

We have large packs of coyotes. You hear them calling all around us at night. 

We have never had a problem with the horses. We raised cows and calves for years and they never killed one. They have not killed our dogs. We have, however, had some pet ducks and cats go mysteriously missing. I have heard people say that they have lost a few goats to them.


----------



## QtrBel

We have two large packs. One that runs the ridge on the property next to us and one that runs the hollow through the backside of our property. There are cows calving most of the year and hoses foaling. No lone horses but even then they wouldn't take on an animal that size unless rabid. Our new neighbors wiped out both packs and now we are overrun with rabbits, rats, mice and every other bothersome critter. They never ate a chicken as the chickens are locked up after the morning run and before the evening run. We loved listening to them. The pack was thinned if there was a noticeable decrease in normal levels of what they preyed on to keep things in balance.


----------



## LisaG

They seem to run in packs at night to hunt, but I've never seen them in packs during the day around here (and I see them lots).

They rarely bother livestock here, other than sheep. They don't even seem to go after calves, unless one is sick, but we do have lots of deer for them to feed on.

They will definitly take out dogs, though. One of our family dogs was killed by coyotes when I was a kid (and she had another dog with her that managed to escape). 

I wouldn't worry about your adult horses. However, if the coyotes are hanging around your yard a lot and have completely lost their fear of humans, you might want to take a shot (assuming its legal). 

In very rare cases they've went after children. In eastern Canada, they've even went after adults, and even killed a young woman in the Maritimes > Coyotes kill Toronto singer in Cape Breton - Nova Scotia - CBC News

However, this is extremely rare.


----------



## LisaG

Sorry for the double post, but I just wanted to say, personally I really like coyotes. They're smart, they eat lots of pests, they're beautiful, they're fun to chase on horseback for short distances, and they rarely cause us any problems. I've personally never felt threatened by them. 

Just don't let your dogs chase them, as the coyotes will lure dogs out, then attack them.


----------



## Oldhorselady

We have coyotes here. While they could kill my cat, I'm not worried about the horses. I've even seen the coyotes during the day around the ranch while riding.


----------



## Phly

Not sure where the original poster is from, but you can watch their tracks in the snow to see if they have any interest in your horses. We find them coming up past the pastures but not Once have they ever ventured into or within 20' of the fence. So it doesnt bother me. I kinda wish they would, my gelding has a special place in his heart for unruly k9's. Under his hooves, ****! He'd stomp a coyote just for fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

You're sure they are coyotes and not wolves. Some nights I hear wolves howling as it's a form of communication. My large dog would start howling. I knew by his voice if it was wolves or the smaller coyote. A fellow who had wolves eyeballing his calves found they seem to know the scent of a rifle. He got a nanny goat and put her in a stout cage outside the barn with her offspring safely inside. He climbed up to the peak of the roof with his rifle. The nanny did her job calling to her baby and in no time 5 wolves moved in and he got three. The others never came back.


----------



## Corporal

I don't think that they would come onto the property, and I don't think that my horses wouldn't be able to protect themselves, but they do bother me.
There is a product I've seen advertised to deter coyotes. It is a pulsating light that you use a timer on to periodically flash. I've lost the magazine where I saw the product, but I think you could find it.
IMHO, if you are worried, you are probably right. My dog, "Rose" hates coyotes and thinks that her 60 lb frame can take them on. Both she and "Pyg" stay in side at night, too, like yours do.
Our town is discussing a hunt to clean our coyote population out this Spring.


----------



## bsms

We get big packs near us at some times of the year. My 3 horses share a corral, and it would be very stupid for a coyote to enter.

My dogs were trained by Dan the Dog when they were pups. Dan lives with my oldest daughter now, but he used to get loose and spend 1-2 days out in the desert. Dan hated coyotes, but he didn't mess with them. He taught Rusty and Jack that coyotes were to be feared and avoided if possible.

It isn't legal to shoot a gun on my property. Pity, because I think coyotes are best enjoyed from a few hundred yards away.


----------



## boots

The only problem we have with coyotes and horses here is when they start to chase a horse who is enclosed in a smallish area. Like a few acres. Occasionally, a horse will run through wire. 

They are a dog, and pretty much like to chase things like dogs do. In our large pastures the horses will outrun them or make a stand a put a hoof to their head. Neighbors have found a couple dead coyotes that had head injuries and have found fatally injured ones that appeared to have been kicked to the shoulder area or stomped.

Healthy cows will head butt one to death if it goes after a calving cow (that hasn't gone too far off to calve) and they'll go after bear the same way. Donkeys are pretty hard on coyotes, too.


----------

